# Personal Details Form (VAF4A December 2013) (Spouse Visa)



## silverfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all, 
I'm Malaysian and my husband is a British citizen living in the UK. For a spousal visa, do I need to complete a hard copy of the 'Personal Details Form (VAF4A December 2013)' in addition to the online form? I assume that I definitely have to complete a hard copy of 'Appendix 2 (VAF 4A December 2013)'? 

Thanks so much! (I posted this question as part of a very long post last week but I'm breaking up my questions now and re-posting for easier reading. Apologies for the repeat!!)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Hi all,
> I'm Malaysian and my husband is a British citizen living in the UK. For a spousal visa, do I need to complete a hard copy of the 'Personal Details Form (VAF4A December 2013)' in addition to the online form? I assume that I definitely have to complete a hard copy of 'Appendix 2 (VAF 4A December 2013)'?
> 
> Thanks so much! (I posted this question as part of a very long post last week but I'm breaking up my questions now and re-posting for easier reading. Apologies for the repeat!!)


You need to apply online here: https://www.gov.uk/apply-uk-visa - no need to fill out a hard copy of VAF4A.

You will however need to fill out Appendix 2: latest version is here - https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf

Guidance notes are here: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf

Application process is explained here: https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk

teuchter


----------

